# How a push button fountain pen works



## turnero (Oct 5, 2010)

Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVKDZTrVOFQ


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Oct 5, 2010)

tried the link and my computer shut down....  dunno if it is a safe link or not...


----------



## turnero (Oct 5, 2010)

This is a normal youtube video-link


----------



## lwalden (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice vid- easy to see how it works with the cutaway section. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## titan2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Neat video.....thanks for sharing!


Barney


----------

